# Cheap and insulating backgrounds



## Cidden (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello peeps, just seeking ideas for a super cheap background option. I have an enclosure around 1430x770x390mm and all sides are glass. I’m struggling to keep the heat stable and also want it to look a bit nicer and offer some privacy for my very shy Bredli who will be moving in. I don’t have the time to make a 3D one from foam right now and printed ones don’t seem to come big enough. So my options so far have been: 
coloured or black cardboard (taped on the outside) 
Foam board 
Core flute

I figured core flute could go inside and would insulate a little and if I get it black it’ll provide privacy and look better. Anyone else done this or have other super cheap and easy backgrounds. 

I have made 3D ones before for my frogs but it’s time consuming and ends up being costly especially for a tank this size. 

Here is the tank, it’s still a work in progress and does not have substrate, hides, heat cable or the rest of the decor.


----------



## aza9999 (Aug 17, 2019)

How about cork tiles?

https://www.bunnings.com.au/305-x-305-x-6mm-natural-cork-tile-6-pack_p6690244


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2019)

I build my own backgrounds using polystyrene and grout


----------

